# Purchased a 01 Basket Case



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

I just bought a 2001 Arctic Cat 500 shifter not an auto 4x4. The motor is in a box. All the parts are labeled and all the bolts are in bags labeled with what they go too. I was looking for a manual to download on this machine but all the manuals seem to be newer than this one. Does anyone have a exploded view of the engine, That would help greatly in putting this back together. Wish me luck and thank you


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

The 500 motors are all the same. You should be okay with a newer manual. Where are you from man?


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

MTImodquad said:


> The 500 motors are all the same. You should be okay with a newer manual. Where are you from man?


I live in Saratoga, where are you from...


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

I am in Canandaigua, about 20 minutes east of Rochester. Were you at Trail Rex a few weeks ago?


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck with the motor man and hope you get'er runnin soon!


----------

